#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  BLD Goes to the beach

## beerlaodrinker

Just back from another short trip to vietnam, we flew vientiane to saigon , then took a short flight with Vietjet airlines to phu quoc island , then took the hydrofoil from saigon to Vung tau .

In saigon we stayed in the new liberty hotel which ran me about $80, great view of the saigon river and close to District 1 which is where a lot of Tourists seem to wind up



It was absolutely pissing down when we landed making me wonder why we were of on a beach holiday in the first place.

A Hydrofoil coming in from vung tau, The viets bought these things from Russia where they were already considered to old to be in service, They get going at a pretty good clip and its a fairly comfortable 1 and a half hour trip down the saigon river to vung tau





View over saigon



Saigon has about 10 million population and is absolutely Frantic with traffic



i was gagging for a drink so we headed out to the Historic Caravelle hotel for a drink in the roof top bar 







District 1 has got some amazing old architecture 



The building in the background is the Bitexco tower, the tallest one in saigon and also a good place to get a drink and a view over the city, Plenty of eye candy about to


Plenty of floating restaurants down by the river 



we took heaps of photos but im having drama uploading them on photobucket so will post some more of phu quoc and vungtau later .

what i did notice in vietnam is they arent big on punters bringing tarts back to the Hotel , Not very sporting of them really

----------


## STARGASA

Cheers,  always enjoy your posts

----------


## Dillinger

> BLD Goes to the beach


Quick, someone get the harpoon ready   :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

^Don't believe everything you read.

Spent a couple days in Vung Tao back in 66.  Visited My step-father on a Swift Boat Repair ship the Tutwila.  The Navy really knows how to live.  No hydrofoils about back then.  Just the continual explosions from hand granadeds being dropped along side to keep VC swimmers away from boats at night.

Vung Tao was the site of most Aussie's in country.  Town was more like a village to me with a few bars, restaurants and willing bar girls.  I was told it was the week-end retreat for much of Saigon's Military and political elite at the time.

Caught a hop on a Huey down to Bangkok, then a C-130 up to Quen hon, and a Bird dog down to Cam Ranh Bay...Pretty easy to hook rides back then.

----------


## Aberlour

Excellent BLD, love the shot of the whole city from the roof top bar, that's a top shot.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^Don't believe everything you read.
> 
> Spent a couple days in Vung Tao back in 66. Visited My step-father on a Swift Boat Repair ship the Tutwila. The Navy really knows how to live. No hydrofoils about back then. Just the continual explosions from hand granadeds being dropped along side to keep VC swimmers away from boats at night.
> 
> Vung Tao was the site of most Aussie's in country. Town was more like a village to me with a few bars, restaurants and willing bar girls. I was told it was the week-end retreat for much of Saigon's Military and political elite at the time.
> 
> Caught a hop on a Huey down to Bangkok, then a C-130 up to Quen hon, and a Bird dog down to Cam Ranh Bay...Pretty easy to hook rides back then.


Your showing your age now itnt, Vungtau is still a weekend retreat for saigoners if you go by bus from Saigon its about 3 hours , the hydrofoil makes it real easy at an hour and a half even though they are as old and dilapidated as you maybe? these days its a big offshore oil base for international companys and a lot of shipping passes by , it used to be all russian expats there im told, but mostly aussies and scotsmen around now, good crack with the ones i met, Anyway i will get to the vungtau bit of this thread when photobucket starts uploading a bit quicker with my pics . Still a bit of nightlife in vungtau from what i saw, but my gig was eating seafood and drinking piss

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Quick, someone get the harpoon ready


Moobshots galore, should give itnt the horn i reckon

----------


## yortyiam

looks really good BLD! nice hotel room too. Stuff trying to navigate that Hell of a traffic pile up though!

----------


## Loombucket

Thanks for those pictures BLD. I love that floating restaurant. That shot of the road, knee deep in bikes, is pretty frightening though!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Fucking nightmare trying to cross the road, but they say you should always just stride purposefully across , dont flinch or waver, they will go around you, confuses them if you panic and stop mid road, still i did a couple of times until i got the hang of it, Helps to get a bit of dutch courage in by way of 20 beers before attempting it i found.

Sorry if theres any Dutchmen reading

----------


## cdnski12

Above info spot on. I found the ex-Russian Hydrofoil to be decrepit & puking Diesel fumes into the rear compartment. Always book a fwd seat a few days before you go. My White Beach Hotel in Vung Tau was the aptly named Phuc Dat. Golfed @ Paradise GC c/w Canadian Off Shore Oil guys. Great fun, albeit slow play by Korean Tourists. I didn't like Saigon. Not as crowded as Hanoi, but stupidly hot & humid even in January.

----------


## nigelandjan

Blimey that bedroom pic looks a bit disconcerting , whats all that about ? a wall missing in the bog ? 

That must cause a few log jams /  log jaw ,, as your partner lies in bed gazing at you lovingly as you do your best to curl the first log of the day . 

 Facebook has a lot to answer for , creating this "  We must share it all "  society  :Smile: 



Good little thread mate  :Smile:

----------


## Sir Buri

Great set of pics.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> My White Beach Hotel in Vung Tau was the aptly named Phuc Dat.


Ha ha, Would this be it



we stayed at a nice place on Front Beach called seabreeze resort, Back beach has a 5 star hotel now callled the Imperial, Bit pricey for me that one

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> whats all that about ? a wall missing in the bog ?


Glass window nige, even worse if "YOUR" lying in bed feeling amorous and have to witness the missus backing out a bad boy. a bit kinky for me that

----------


## nigelandjan

Glass window ,, a viewing point ? 

Bloody hell ,, kinky gits .

I reckon if we stayed there and the missus saw my ablutions first hand she'd be filing for divorce , under the grounds of unreasonable behaviour  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Great thread mate.  Crossing that main road from your hotel to the river used to do my head in especially at night.

Only done it twice and thought,   "  Fok That  "...........

You got wonder when they will get there shit together and construct a walk over pedestrian bridge.  I mean its not that hard is it ? 

I was in Saigon last Christmas, bloody fantastic it was. Some of the girls where absolutely stunning.  Friendly lot as well.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The vietnamese girls are hotties tell, sexy little beasts i reckon, got some pics of em coming up

----------


## ltnt

> The vietnamese girls are hotties


Now now, BLD the wife is standing nearby...showing my age indeed.  The buildings were soi high when I was there with walls made out of tin roofing and the streets were mostly red dirt.

Looking forward to more of your thread.  Interesting to see the changes.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Photobuckets done its trick. i will crack on . In Primos earlier vietnam thread he advised using only vinasun or Mailinh taxis, that advice proved to be spot on those 2 companys will rarely fuk with you and the meter getting switched on is automatic, A bit different in vungtau where ripping of farangs is a sport though




cathedral in saigon



The central market in saigons good for a look , pushy vendors though




Cute girl selling watches in the market 


The wife bought about 2 kilos of these dried shrimp, still trying to get the smell out of my bag 




pretty bleak weather in saigon but at least it wasnt filthy hot






View from the hotel along the river at night

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Still banging around saigon we headed over to pham ngu lao street 



plenty of farang and viet style style eateries and even a couple of girly bars

----------


## nigelandjan

Now thats my type of gal with the BBQ ! 

Cor she's a stunner !  looks like she would stand for no crap   :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

with a final couple of beers at the Bitexco towers we called it a night and headed back to the hotel , early start in the morning for the flight to phu quoc


we flew with vietjet airways who seem to be a serious answer to vietnams version of airasia, Decent planes and cheap to, paid $135 for 2 return tickets saigon phu quoc, flight only takes about an hour . 


Still Raining 


I read that when they first started in 2012 they got in a bit of shit for having the hosties wearing bikinis on the first flight and copped a large fine,
Doesnt seem to have done them much harm though as they have just placed an order for 90 more airbus 







The other way to get to phu quoc is to fly to rach gia and then take the ferry over

----------


## Dillinger

where's the bladdy beach :Smile: 

great thread bud

----------


## CNF55

Nice thread again, BLD.

Shame about the weather in Saigon - it can be really quite pretty when the sun is shining - especially sitting out on the terrace of Saigon Saigon at the Caravelle late afternoon.

Looking forward to the beach report.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I reckon the vietnamese girls look awesome in this traditional dress the Ao dai




Arriving in phu quoc we were greeted by a brand new airport for both international and domestic, Clearly the vietnamese are expecting a big surge in Tourism and you can see a lot of infrastructure and new resorts going up,

The small bungalow i had booked on agoda, not as nice as i would of liked but bang smack on the beach front, Nice to wake up to the surf crashing on the beach

This place was Called the Thein Than resort and was a bit pricey considering it was low season and not many tourists around paid $221 for 2 nights 


Probably a nice beach in the right season but for us the sea was a bit rough to swim in and was also washing up all kinds of crap daily 


Thats where the pool came in handy







To be fair to the viets , a lot of the resorts would clean the beach of flotsam a couple of times a day but some didnt bother, never ending job with surf like that i guess



From our bungalow it was just a short stroll up to the highway where most of the bars and restaurants are


Phu quoc island is famous for producing the fish sauce called nuoc mam and if your a fan of asian tucker then weather you know it or not you are also a nuoc mam fan a staple ingredient in most vietnamese and thai dishes 

when the sun goes down the small night market comes alive with an amazing array of fresh seafood 


Amazingly cheap to

----------


## ltnt

Ao Doi not Sai as I recall.  Stunning when viewed walking together down the tree lined streets in Bangkok arm in arm.

No black pajamas Beerloadrinker?  No beetle stained teeth of old ladies smiling at you? No shots of squatting along the roadside or in front of your hotel room taking a leak?  You're missing the high points of Vietnam.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We ate well in Phu quoc 





The new airport in phu quoc , 




That pool was bloody cold but damn it, i paid for a pool so im gonna use it













The night market is really only good for seafood gluttony the rest of the stalls were just selling the usual Tourist kitsch, rubber chickens etc, who buys those things ?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> No black pajamas Beerloadrinker? No beetle stained teeth of old ladies smiling at you? No shots of squatting along the roadside or in front of your hotel room taking a leak? You're missing the high points of Vietnam.


 erm ok, whatever floats your boat


Itnt, me love you long time, why you no come vietnam . me piss outside your room

----------


## beerlaodrinker

As in most places in asia the backpacking banana pancake brigade are well catered for




I preferred the view at the ice cream stand :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I also got a sudden urge to eat barbecued cassava




The next morning i awoke and fought of the temptation to shout GOOD MORNING VIETNAM out the window before heading over to the othe side of the island to have a look at the beach there .

It turned out to be absolutely pristine with white sand , calm seas and an abscence of crap washed up on the beach, Now thats more like it 




Sao Beach

----------


## diverken

As all ways great pics BLD  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Thanks BLD.  Lovely...brings back old memories of a life best forgotten.  Do you have some morning market photos?  Brings new meaning to the words chicken heads.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A few more from sao beach phu quoc 



despite all the horror stories of jetski rip offs and scams  i decided to rent a jetski for a bit of amusement 







Local tour and dive boat









The fishing boat harbour in town 










Next day we were up early again and back to saigon to catch the Hydrofoil to vung tau

----------


## beerlaodrinker

There are 3 companys doing the hydrofoild service , there bouts are all pretty much the same and you can grab one every hour to vung tau , costs 200 000 dong on weekdays and 250 000 on weekends we went with petro express going and vina express coming back 

the ferry terminal Bach Dang





They dont look like much and are pretty old but they certainly get a good speed going

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The trip to vungtau takes only 1 and a half hours, i was amazed at the amount of shipping that goes on down the saigon river ,











Passing another Hydrofoil, The hull actually lifts out of the water and the boat sits up on skis, Originally designed for use on lakes in Russia, approaching vungtau you find yourself in open seas, both our trips were calm but they tell me it can be rough , causing all the viets to start Puking

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Arriving in vungtau the first thing you see is a Giant statue of Jesus perched on the mountain

----------


## beerlaodrinker

we had booked a nice hotel called seaside resort on Front beach nice place with a great view and pool










You cant go wrong with a swim up bar in the pool i reckon

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The beaches in vungtau arent all that nice its mostly a vietnamese weekend getaway from saigon , but theres plenty of good pubs and restaurants and more seafood to get into so for a couple of days its fine, most people head for back beach to swim










vungtau city from on top of the cable car station

----------


## rickschoppers

Great thread and pics BLD. Vietnam is on my bucket list since I almost had an all expense paid trip there in 1967 by the US government. I wound up not going, but always wanted to see the country after that conflict.

Some of the most striking asian women I have seen have been Vietnamese. There was a huge influx of Vietnamese to California after the war. I had a female pharmacist friend that was Vietnamese and she was truly beautiful.

----------


## ltnt

Vung Tao is unrecognizable from my visit there.  Nice going BLD.

----------


## fireysteve

Thanks for great thread, love the pics and commentry.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Some of the most striking asian women I have seen have been Vietnamese.


They hold there age well to, spotted this Vietnamese Milf at the airport

----------


## beerlaodrinker

After a hard day of being a tourist and Prior to hitting the piss i Treated myself and Mrs bld to a foot massage,  No happy ending



Fuk i spoil that girl eh

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Vietnam is big on the cable car it seems , these things are all over the country , the one in vungtau takes you up about 500 metres and there is an amusement park and great views over the city 300 000 dong or about $15 including amusement park,


oh fuk were gonna die











excellent views from up here

----------


## beerlaodrinker

we took the ride again at night , but my camera doesnt take a good picture at night i think




Time to hit a bar or 2

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Mongers will be disapointed by the bars in vungtau but the ones i went to had a bit of a stable ,




Got talking to an aussie bloke who had been living in vungtau for a while and he reckons the place used to rock until the offshore companies stopped letting the expats stay in town , they were getting in to much shit apparently


Snake wine or JD ? decisions decisions

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The red Parrot bar opposite the rex hotel  will sell you a viagra if needed

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The amusement park at the top of the cablecar

----------


## ltnt

Just ask a taxi driver for directions.  You'll find plenty of female entertainment.  Or a "Slicky boy on a motorcy..."

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Just ask a taxi driver for directions. You'll find plenty of female entertainment


The taxi drivers in vungtau were kunts, even the reputable ones like vinasun and mailinh would go out of there way to drive you round in circles to get the meter ticking, Had one cheeky bastard try to take us to "his" choice of seafood restaurant despite the fact that we had the address written down by a waitress from a pub, no doubt he would of got a commision.

there was a big Resident Russian Population there and the russkies arent particularly liked by the viets so perhaps all farangs are fair game for rorts 

fuckers, 
anyway the last day was a sunday so we headed over to back beach to see what the saigon weekenders were up to



The viets love a day out at the beach and were all smiles, munching on crabs and swimming mostly fully clothed .


good to see they try to keep the beach clean


where the russians go for cocktails 




Dressed for the occasion 



the weather was shit so the beach wasnt chocka , back beach stretches for 10kms 









Vungtau,s first5 star hotel 





we eventually found the seafood place we were looking for 



fuckin good it was to






Some crabs had to die that day

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Just ask a taxi driver for directions.. Or a "Slicky boy on a motorcy..."


 that would be gay

----------


## robbo

great stuff, you do get around dude, well done!!!!!

----------


## crocman

Top thread and pics as usual BLD.Always had mixed feelings about Vietnam especially after seeing the mess they have made of Halong Bay.Hopefully as the industry grows they learn how to handle it better.

Must say that seafood looks awesome.

----------


## roamer

Thanks for another great thread.

I`d been thinking about a Vietnam visit for next January, never been, Saigon + any one of nha trang, vung tau  or phu quoc.( maybe 6 day total)

All seem to look quite nice, been on that vietjet website as you mentioned it, cheap flights.
Your thread plus that of Primos some time back have me fairly convinced I`d enjoy the visit.

Cheers :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Must say that seafood looks awesome.


 We didnt loose any weight








> I`d been thinking about a Vietnam visit for next January, never been, Saigon + any one of nha trang, vung tau or phu quoc.( maybe 6 day total)


Vietjet are certainly an interesting airline, one to keep an eye on when they go internaional, which they have plans for, ive been to nha trang before and can recommend it before vungtau , another good place is hoi an its got the beach and a really nice old town, heard good things about mui ne as well but as we only had 5 nights i didnt want to go anywhere involving lots of road travel, vietjet to phu qouc was ideal for that as was the hydrofoil to vungtau. i reckon both places we went would be far nicer in the right season, we came at the end of that typhoon so it was still a bit murky

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> great stuff, you do get around dude, well done!!!!!


Cheers Robbo

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Sadly i dont think Vietjet will be repeating this 


*Vietnamese officials have fined a budget airline for having beauty contestants in bikini-tops dance aboard a plane without authorisation, state-run media has reported.*
VietJetAir was fined 20m dong ($956; £611) for the Hawaiian-themed dance on its first flight from Ho Chi Minh City to Nha Trang, Tuoi Tre newspaper says.
Passengers filmed the five women on their mobile phones on 3 August.
Officials say VietJetAir had "violated local aviation regulations".
The decision to fine the airline was reached after officials met on

----------


## ltnt

Sorry BLD, gay or not, getting a cab or a motocy tout to take you to all the back doors is the surest way to find what ones looking for.  No doubt you were not allowed to depart from the view of the Thai wife for more than seconds at a time.

Thai women know when other ladies are on the prowl.  They have "Radar for it!"

You should try Delat if you haven't yet?  Central Highlands are great and the locals are friendly.  Maybe you could visit a few Montanard mountain  villages?

P.S. Try going in the Spring...

----------


## TonyBKK

Niceness! I GOTTA get my arse to Vietnam one of these fine days!!

----------


## ltnt

^Take your son on a big bike tour?  You know how to get the visa's and vehicle permits to tour through Cambodia on to Vietnam.  Ought to be pretty easy after all those who have already forged the trail ahead of you?

I want pic.'s and fishing...

----------


## roamer

> Originally Posted by crocman
> 
> Must say that seafood looks awesome.
> 
> 
>  We didnt loose any weight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi BLD

Thanks for mentioning that you`d rate nha trang ahead of vangtau, it`s the former I`d prefer to visit, only going by what I have read.

I priced up vietjet for Saigon - nha trang and was only about 1500/1600 baht return before taxes/add ons, very cheap.

Air Asia BKK to Saigon also cheap.


Looking at your photo of the crazy Saigon traffic, are there also areas more peaceful, guess so?
Something like the nice continental style boulevards that I saw in some of Vientiane when I visited ?


Thanks again. :Smile: 

Not quite yet booked but almost decided.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Didnt see a hell of a lot of saigon roamer, but the layout of the city appears to be all wide tree lined Boulavards, though always clogged with traffic, probably as a result of the french influence, Vietjet are easy to book online as well , Theres a lot to be said for Vietnam i reckon, good food, Beer, Hotels , eye candy etc, I only had a week off work so for me the choice to go to vietnam again was mostly because it doesnt take long to get there from vientiane and is relatively cheap, we flew vietnam airlines , but i have since learned Lao airlines have started fling the vientiane/phnom Penh/saigon Route again after stopping that service years ago, cheap to at $160 return

----------


## rickschoppers

Still a great thread BLD.

----------


## nigelandjan

My missus just said you do lovely threads mate  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ Many Thanks to your missus nige, is it the moob shots or the seafood ?  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

If any TD punters find themselves in vungtau and are looking for great( and cheap) seafood then i can highly recommend a place called Gahn Hao , i will even declare that this is about the best seafood restaurant ive been to anywhere in asia great menu and Ambience ( the wife ordered the ambiance and fried rice) said it was good :Smile: 





The great thing about this place was they dont seem to realise what a cracking little place they have and the menu is amazingly cheap, Try the baby oyster spring rolls 

right on the waters edge 


The bill for an excellent seafood dinner for 2 came to about 650 000 dong including beers , how goods that eh

----------


## Roger Ramjet

Top post and pictures!.....and an obviously happy wife, great food ...... the perfect holiday!

----------


## dirk diggler

Seems to be plenty more going on in VT since '07. Is Belly's Bar still there? Come off the boat turn to your right and a few hundred meters along on the left. The owner was a great host, big guy called Belly, with a big belly.

I spent 10 days there, bars I remember included Belly's, Red Parrot and Last of the Summer Wine.

Crackin thread mate, pity you didn't do the Cu Chi Tunnels tour in HCM, that was amazing.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

didnt see bellys bar, had a few in the red parrot though, we thought about going to the cu chi tunnels and the mekong delta , but her indoors had her heart set on a seafood binge, anyway i doubt i would fit in those little tunnels

----------


## Dillinger

where we off to next BLD . Have you planned your next jaunt yet ?

Thanks for sharing

----------


## chassamui

You are obviously a proper gent BLD. Taking Mrs BLD along, and getting the pics everyone wants to see.
Any chance she would let you go solo? So you could show us more (cough) restaurants and architecture like. 

Quality thread as always. Thanks for taking the time and effort with the pics.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> where we off to next BLD . Have you planned your next jaunt yet ?


I was thinking of a quick jaunt to phnom penh next month, Lao airlines have a promo on at the moment $160 return only an hours flight time to, Was also thinking about another trip to Burma in december this time to check out Ngapali beach, be good to have a gander at that i reckon, 








> Any chance she would let you go solo?


Chas, i wear the pants in this family, she just advises what colour pants , 
My mongering days are sadly over but i reckon a single bloke could have quite the laugh in vungtau :sexy: 

Mrs Bld soon twigged that not all of the girls in the red parrot bar were just selling drinks

----------


## chassamui

^But but I meant restaurants and architecture  and ......

Honest.

I also fancy Cambo with a mate maybe in the new year. Any tips?

----------


## dirk diggler

> I also fancy Cambo with a mate maybe in the new year. Any tips?


Get the M60 and a duck. don't waste any more money on the small stuff. Act a little bit crazy to avoid possible journalist suspicion. Proceed to the RPG/buffalo Combo.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I also fancy Cambo with a mate maybe in the new year. Any tips?


The last time i went to phnom penh (by myself :Smile: ) was about 3 years ago for a job interview,   great "architecture" phnom penh is a pretty lively place plenty of good restaurants and bars inexpensive to.

----------


## dirk diggler

You can put the kids on the ko-karts next door while you do this. I'm not linking my youtube cos then I'll out myself and can't have that because you are all a bunch of nutters.

here's one I found.

----------


## dirk diggler

Nicely put together video, I'll bet you anything he missed, then sold them the (now trauma ridden) cow back for less.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I must try that

----------


## chassamui

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> 
> I also fancy Cambo with a mate maybe in the new year. Any tips?
> 
> 
> Get the M60 and a duck. don't waste any more money on the small stuff. Act a little bit crazy to avoid possible journalist suspicion. Proceed to the RPG/buffalo Combo.


Sorry Dirk I put that through google translate and it still came out as scribble.
Is English not your first language?   :Wink:  :Sorry1:

----------


## dirk diggler

I'm pretty sure everybody else understood, but no, English is not my first language.

----------


## farmerfloyd

Had me going, just about to stop and find something else,  not funny.

----------


## ossierob

Thanks for a good read mate....nice pics too....keep on mining - thats what its all about

----------


## upupandaway

> Just back from another short trip to vietnam, we flew vientiane to saigon , then took a short flight with Vietjet airlines to phu quoc island , then took the hydrofoil from saigon to Vung tau .
> 
> In saigon we stayed in the new liberty hotel which ran me about $80, great view of the saigon river and close to District 1 which is where a lot of Tourists seem to wind up
> 
> 
> 
> It was absolutely pissing down when we landed making me wonder why we were of on a beach holiday in the first place.
> 
> A Hydrofoil coming in from vung tau, The viets bought these things from Russia where they were already considered to old to be in service, They get going at a pretty good clip and its a fairly comfortable 1 and a half hour trip down the saigon river to vung tau
> ...


Great pictures
 :Trolling:  :Confused:

----------


## Mathos

Excellent thread BLD.

It was 1991 when I last spent time in Nam.

I can't believe the changes, especially Saigon.


Really surprised me.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Yasojack

BLD, good read and great pics

----------


## Jofrey

Cheers BLD.

----------


## sunsetter

great thread mate, i love the beach!

----------

